# My Name Is Pt And I Have A Land Rover, Machinery, And Tooling Addiction



## P T Schram (Feb 13, 2016)

I went and did it again.

Tomorrow I pick up a new to me Bardon's & Oliver Number Three Turret Lathe.

Few hobbyists need such a machine but once again, I have taken a fine hobby and turned it into a slowly but surely stressful business.

My day job is slingin' Chrome with Snap-On tools (which my wife really wishes I'd give up because of the HUGE amount of time it consumes). The rest of my time is filled up by my passion for all things mechanical in which I run a Land Rover shop and use my machine shop mainly to make bits and pieces for them.

One of the products I have made in the past but have ignored for the past few years is a field-repairable repair kit for oil and transmission cooler lines. I used to make them from machined/brazed components but between finally firing a vendor and the amount of time needed I've kinda let them slowly die on the vine.

Due to excessive demand and some minor product improvements, I decided to purchase the turret lathe in attempts to be able to make the parts in a single chucking operation, depending upon my success in parting them, it might be a single-chuck job.

Wish me luck, SWMBO doesn't know about it yet and if things go as planned, I might be able to keep it a secret until it's been here long enough to use the old "oh that old thing, I've had it for years" line-but, she did catch me using it when she noticed a different AR-15... Who knew she could recognize the differences?

Pray for me fellas, it's a BAD addiction. But, I'm told the first step to recovery is recognizing the problem exists.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Feb 13, 2016)

Yeah, 





P T Schram said:


> recognizing the problem exists.


 is one way to put it, but you've gotta want to move on. I have a similar problem but LOF (lack of funds) keeps it in check. "Hmph," you say, "can't be much of an addiction."  Well. maybe not, but I sure do enjoy playing with my toys.


----------



## P T Schram (Feb 13, 2016)

Currently I have three nine inch South Bends. One in restoration, one with a three jaw chuck, QCTP, tailstock turret, etc. One with collet closer and lamp style toolpost.

I have a 14X40 Clausing (really 13, it's a 1369) awaiting my installing the new three horse motor I got for it recently.

An H-F knee mill that runs almost constantly, who knew I'd need a mill so much! (I only wanted one for about 40 years before this one fell into my lap)

An H-F micro mill that will likely be up for sale soon as I don't use i much now that I have the big mill.

Two drill presses, carbide grinder, bench grinders, a Darek DA40 drill bit sharpener (the CEO of Darex was shocked to find someone would own one in other than a production environment!). Two mandrel tubing benders-one of which is air/hydro and the other will soon. Two brakes, three MIG welder, a TIG/stick/plasma, and a Miller 320 ABP TIG, four post lift, etc.

Main shop is a 48X60 barn built while Lincoln was still president and my machine shop is in a 24X30 attached garage that SWMBO is quite upset is not the brewery I envisioned when we moved here.

When we moved here so I could have all 18 of my Land Rovers in one place...

Yes, I'm addicted but have no intentions of recovering


----------



## hman (Feb 13, 2016)

Hi, P T!


----------



## P T Schram (Feb 13, 2016)

hman said:


> Hi, P T!



Another addict I see!

Where's the coffee pot? ;-)


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 13, 2016)

Welcome aboard PT . Although you're at the wrong place to cure that addiction !!! Seems we all have it .


----------



## Steve Shannon (Feb 13, 2016)

P T Schram said:


> Currently I have three nine inch South Bends. One in restoration, one with a three jaw chuck, QCTP, tailstock turret, etc. One with collet closer and lamp style toolpost.
> 
> I have a 14X40 Clausing (really 13, it's a 1369) awaiting my installing the new three horse motor I got for it recently.
> 
> ...


 You set the bar pretty high! I'm not worthy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TommyD (Feb 13, 2016)

It's a sickness with no known cure.


----------



## P T Schram (Feb 13, 2016)

Steve Shannon said:


> You set the bar pretty high! I'm not worthy.



Sure you're worthy

What you see listed above is the product of nearly 40 years of being a practitioner of the metal creative arts.

Nine years of college learning Chemistry and Finance. Two or three years of Machine Tool Technology.

19 years as an EH&S engineer working as a bench chemist in laboratories and then compliance/emergency response in utilities, primary metals, and finally automotive.

A life well lived, many places visited, many things learned, a few loved, loved by a few, etc

I'm pretty well ready for action tomorrow. The new lathe will fit on my open car trailer, where it will live until further notice as I have to find a new home for all of the Snap-On stuff currently located where this lathe should end up.

I'll be stopping by the car wash tomorrow as this lathe needs a bath badly. I wish it wasn't so tremendously cold out now as it's sure to freeze solid before I can get it  side, HF tarps to rescue!


----------



## ScrapMetal (Feb 13, 2016)

Just buy your wife a Land Rover like I did for mine.  Since, she has been way more receptive to my other "addictions". 

-Ron


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 13, 2016)

Welcome to the madness.  Now we need pictures. We love tool porn.


----------



## FOMOGO (Feb 13, 2016)

It is a nasty affliction, but the HIGH is so sweet. Mike


----------



## P T Schram (Feb 13, 2016)

ScrapMetal said:


> Just buy your wife a Land Rover like I did for mine.  Since, she has been way more receptive to my other "addictions".
> 
> -Ron



She drives an '01 DII.

Before that she's had a DI, RRC and a P38.

She wants an LR3, I want an L322


----------



## westsailpat (Feb 15, 2016)

A   B & O # 3 ! That brings back some memories . I bought one back around 84' . It only had a 3 j chuck on it , so it didn't really fill my turret lathe requirement . I traded it plus some $s' for a Warner Swasey # 3  w/ collet system and bar feed , I'd run that thing all day and then I was wore out !


----------



## P T Schram (Feb 16, 2016)

As things turned out, I wasn't able to get it Sunday as a client's truck was delivered from Pennsylvania just as I began to pull the trailer out from behind the shop

Hoping for this weekend and hoping it doesn't get bought out from under me


----------



## Johnwright (Feb 16, 2016)

Pics of the Land Rovers please, or we don't believe you, LOL


----------



## P T Schram (Feb 17, 2016)

Johnwright said:


> Pics of the Land Rovers please, or we don't believe you, LOL



ptschram.com has pictures of some of them

Yeah, I know I need to update


----------



## bfd (Oct 25, 2016)

THERE IS A CURE FOR TOOL ADICTION get 1 or more of everything, not  an easy cure but possible. bill


----------



## Tony Wells (Oct 25, 2016)

If this should take off well for you, and you want to keep it in house, the smartest thing IMO would be to source a small, used CNC lathe with a bar feed. It can run lights out and make the money while you sleep. It might just cost a lot less than you think.


----------

